# 1996 200sx rear deck removal...



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

so i got some new 6.5s to replace my stocks in the back... i went to my car and looked around for about 30 minutes to try n find how to tack that rear deck part off... i found nothing... i know this has probably been posted before but i searched and didnt find what i was looking for... so if anyone can help me it would be muchly appreciated...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The easiest way for me without having to disassemble the car at all:

Get a panel popper.
Fold down the rear seats.
Slide panel popper under the front edge of rear deck and gently feel around for the four snaps (similar to what holds your door panel in place) and carefully unsnap them.
The rear deck isn't super flexible, but is flexible enough to bend just enough to come from underneath the rear side window trim panels that rest just over each edge of the deck.
There is an adhesive Nissan uses to glue the actual rear deck cover to the rear window glass. A sufficient amount of pulling combined with some persuasion from the panel popper may be necessary to release it.
Replace speakers and installation is the opposite of removal. 
Enjoy new better sounding stereo.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

inside the top of your trunk underneath the speaker deck, are three white prongs that are from the deck, use plyers and squeeze them and push them up you will hear it pop. After you do this remove the deck from the inside.


----------

